# I'm on a blimp!



## south syde dobe (Apr 7, 2010)

[yt]eGWPJe0SZEQ[/yt]
I'm on a blimp mothafucka!1!


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

Much funnier than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Ames (Apr 7, 2010)

"Take a good hard look 'cause I'm on a motherfucking blimp"

I laughed out loud.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> "Take a good hard look 'cause I'm on a motherfucking blimp"
> 
> I laughed out loud.


 
They did pretty damn well with the song, they got it from some rap song called I'm on a boat xD


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

I love that

Blimp > boat


Im on a blimp, mothafucka, in the fucking sky

Staight pimpin on a blimp, and Im so high

Yugi Moto wears clothes like a fucking gimp

He cant stop me and my minions cause ON A BLIMP


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I love that
> 
> Blimp > boat
> 
> ...


 
Damn straight, you can't stop me cause I'm on a motherfucking blimp :3
I have to agree with you too that the blimp is way better than the boat


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Damn straight, you can't stop me cause I'm on a motherfucking blimp :3
> I have to agree with you too that the blimp is way better than the boat




I'M RIDING ON A DRAGON, SHOOTING FLAMES AND SMOKE

IT'S BREATHING FIRE, MAKIN EV'RYBODY CHOKE

BUT THIS AIN'T, AND WERE NOT FRODO AND SAM

AND WE'ER NOT, BY THE WAY, LEAST I DON'T THINK THAT I AM


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'M RIDING ON A DRAGON, SHOOTING FLAMES AND SMOKE
> 
> IT'S BREATHING FIRE, MAKIN EV'RYBODY CHOKE
> 
> ...


 
You sorta forgot that lol xD


----------



## jinxtigr (Apr 8, 2010)

2:49 NOT WASTED


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> 2:49 NOT WASTED


 
Thats little kuriboh for ya and his crazy ass abridged series xD


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 8, 2010)

"But we're not gay. At least I don't think that I am"

Best part.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You sorta forgot that lol xD





FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Anyone listen to without yugi or brooklyn rage? :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> ...


 
Not yet but I'll check it out later ^^


----------

